# Current water temps and clarity of Rocky Fork?



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I plan to be down there the end of the week and am getting my tackle ready to go. Anyone know the current water temperature and visibilty? 

Thanks


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

48 temp. water is good, not muddy. you fishing the usa bassin t-ment on sunday? Conditions will definitely be changed by next weekend with the warmup. Sure won't be like it has been the past 2 weeks. Whatever was working, you can probably throw it out the window and start again.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the information basskiller2. Hopefully that water temp will shoot up above 50 by next weekend. I'm pretty certain I am fishing the BASS Weekend Series ran by ABA. I was hoping to have a non boater link but haven't found one yet. I may have to share control of the boat with another boater for half the day.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

When is the ABA t-ment? Is it Saturday 4/21? Are you looking for a partner? I thought ABA was a draw t-ment? If it is not a draw and you need a partner, how much would it cost for me to be your partner? Give me the total dollars for entry fee, big bass, gass, food, etc. for me to go as your partner. Thanks.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

The tourney Reelman is talking about is on 4-22 and is a BASS Weekend Series run by the ABA. It is not a draw tournament. The ABA American tour series is the draw tournament, not the BASS Weekend series. 

http://www.abaproam.com/BWS_Division.php?DivisionNumberOnly=17

The cost is $200 for a boater and $100 for a co-angler. $25 ABA Membership and $15 BASS Membership fee. If you want to link together then you better do it by Tuesday as that is the deadline.


I'll probably be fishing the USA Bassin tourney on Rocky Fork that same day.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

I am already signed up for the USA Bassin on Sunday 4-22. I thought the other t-ment may be on Saturday and I could have went then also. 

Darn. 2 t-ments on Rocky on 4-22.

See you there.


----------



## BassBandit14 (Apr 16, 2007)

So is there any tourneys on Rocky on sat 4-21 or are they both on sun 4-22


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I will be fishing USA on Sunday. We are in a RED/WHite JAvelin. If you see us don't be afraid to say hi.....


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Deal!

Young Whiskers and I will be fishing the USA on Sunday as well. If you see a Red/Black Triton, stop by and say Hi!


----------



## Deeznutz (May 14, 2005)

I'll be fishing the USA too !! I will be in a older red/white VIP. Look forward to meetiing some members. Water temps were 54 on the west end of the lake and on the east side it was only 48 to 51 degrees. See ya on Sunday !!


----------

